# Will any 2.5" HDD fit in my laptop?



## B1gg3stN00b (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a Compaq F750US and want to put in a 320gb drive, will this work?


----------



## ktr (Aug 3, 2008)

any 320gb 2.5" SATA 1.5Gb/s hard drive will work.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Aug 3, 2008)

Will 3.0 gb/s run faster or is it JUST 1.5?

Are there any good compact, bus powered 250+gb external HDs that would be reliable for taking music/movies with me on the go?


----------



## ktr (Aug 3, 2008)

Well the interface is limited to 1.5gb/s, so getting a 3.0 gb/s will work, but you will get NO benefits.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2008)

Not really much of a difference between the two.


----------

